# can crickets escape????



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya I have an exoterra 2ft tall by 18 inches by 1 foot wide terrarium and it has really fine mest at the top but im still wondering can size 3 crickets fit throught the mesh? If so what is the best way of stopping them escaping??? The only reason I ask is that I live with me mam and she is petrified of insects!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i dont think they can escape through the mesh holes but they can ecape through the gaps between the mesh panel on top and the main section of the exo especially where the wire hole sliders are on the back


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The crickets are bigger than the mesh holes so that shouldn't be a problem - unless you make holes in the mesh for some reason, like mounting things to it. The cable holes at the back are big enough for small to medium crickets to get through so do remember to use the built sliding bit to cover up unused holes.

You also want to make sure when you handle crickets or have the doors open to have a plan in place to catch any escapes. I use the spider catcher like trick of a plastic tub to put over them, then a piece of paper or thin card to seal it while you lift it up. I have made the mistake early on of moving stuff in and out of a tank without noticing crickets hitching a ride on it. They did a runner outside and they were still wild for days after that.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

They always find a way. 

jay


----------



## Jimbo321 (May 20, 2010)

I found with the exo's when you slide the bit at the back to cover the wire holes this leaves a small gap which the crickets climbed out through, so ive ended up stuffing tissue in the gap to prevent escapees, however i still regularly find the little buggers all over the house much to my family members disgust haha


----------

